# Carolina Aquatics Trade Show 1/31/15



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

*The 3nd Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show brought to you by the South Carolina Aquarium Association will be held on Saturday, January 31st 2014 from 11am until 5pm *in the Campus Life Center Ballroom at USC Upstate.

Last year's show had over 400 attendees and this year's show already has approximately 30+ vendors who have reserved tables. Expect TONS OF DOOR PRIZES, aquarium-related talks, plants, coral frags, fish and a variety of equipment and FW / SW displays!

HOW TO FIND the Show:
USC Upstate is located just off of I-85 In Spartanburg SC.
Directions to USC Upstate:
800 University Way, Spartanburg, SC 29303
For an interactive map search for University of SC Upstate and search on "Map" 
We are meeting in the "Olin B. Sansbury, Jr. Campus Life Center" Ballroom (CLC Ballroom). 
It's #8 on the interactive map. I will be posting signs on campus the day of the meet to help everyone find the proper building and parking lot.

Directions for those of you who like the old-fashioned text version:
From I-85 in either direction...
Use Exit 72 on to U.S. 176 towards Spartanburg. Take the Vally Falls road exit. There will be a traffic light at the end of the ramp. Turn left onto Valley Falls road. Stay in the right-hand lane and you will be "forced" to turn right onto University Way. Follow University Way around until you encounter a really small traffic circle. As you go around the circle, take the second turn, Gramling Drive (the one that doesn't take you toward the campus water fountain!). You'll see a covered bus stop on the right. Take the next right into the parking lot, then turn left at the second road. The Smith Science building will be on your right, continue down past the Humanities and Performing Arts building and the CLC is the last building on the right.

We'll have some signs there to help out. When in doubt, follow the SCAA signs (they'll have a fish on them)!

From I-26 in either direction...
Exit on to I-85 northbound, and follow the above directions. Using I-85 instead of Business I-85 is the preferable route.

SCAA - The South Carolina Aquaria Association, check out our website and forum for more information including vendor tables


----------

